# Allianz-Gilde "Kreuzzug der Templer" auf Antonidas rekrutiert für WoD!



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. September 2014)

Die Allianz-Gilde "Kreuzzug der Templer" auf Antonidas rekrutiert für Warlords of Draenor!

Interessenten dürfen sich gerne hier im Thread bei mir bewerben oder ingame meine Chars Espimas oder Saraziel anschreiben. Bis auf Tanks werden noch jegliche Rollen gesucht, wobei auch gerne Leute mit einem 2nd Tankspecc gesehen sind, falls mal ein Tank ausfällt und man dann Ersatz hat  .

Unsere Raidgruppe wird neu aufgebaut, da wir wegen einer Raid-/WoW-Pause dringend neue Spieler für das kommende Addon brauchen. Wir wollen unseren Stamm-Spieler Pool auf etwa 15 Spieler aufstocken und sowohl normal, als auch heroisch raiden. Wir streben auch an mythisch zu raiden, wenn sich eine entsprechend gute Truppe herauskristallisieren sollte und werden dann ggf. den Pool nach und nach auf 20 Spieler aufstocken. 

Wir sind keine Progress-Gilde und bei uns geht es recht familiär zu, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass man nicht ein wenig Grunddisziplin fürs Raiden mitbringen sollte. 

Da die ganzen Klassenänderungen als auch die Anpassung der Raidgrößen erst mit Patch 6.0 wirksam werden, werden wir unsere Testraids auch erst mit dem Pre-Patch starten. 

Gildenbeitritt ist keine Pflicht, wäre aber dann ein nice to have, falls es den Interessenten bei uns gefallen sollte. 

Wie oben erwähnt suchen wir eigentlich noch jegliche Klassen als Heiler und DD, optimal wäre es, wenn einige einen 2nd Heal- oder Tankspecc mitbringen würden, um Ausfälle auf diesen Positionen leichter kompensieren zu können  .

Unsere Raid-Tage waren bisher Mittwoch und Sonntag von jeweils 20 bis 23 Uhr und dies soll auch so beibehalten werden.

Sollten noch irgendwelche Fragen offen sein, die ich bisher noch garnicht angeschnitten habe, dann fragt mich einfach  . Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Bewerbungen .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Espimas


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. Oktober 2014)

Unsere Gilde ist immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Spielern!

Im Speziellen suchen wir noch Heiler (alle Klassen sind hier gern gesehen), Schurken, Schamanen, Druiden und Magier.

Bewerbungen könnt ihr gerne hier im Thread posten oder ihr könnt mich auch gerne ingame anschreiben.

 

Ich lasse mal meinen Battle-Tag hier, so könnt ihr mich dann im Spiel auf einfacher kontaktieren: Espimas#2171


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (13. Oktober 2014)

Es wird bei uns noch ein DD mit Healspecc gesucht! Bevorzugt suchen wir einen Schami, Monk oder einen Druiden!


----------

